# Mud Flaps for M3



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

BahnBaum said:


> Ohhh. Why didn't you say that you were just looking for a place to get them.
> 
> Try here:
> 
> ...


very helpful..NOT....BMW makes it....part numbers are...

front...82169408656.....rear 82160002510 ...but...BUT..good luck finding them..i got this info on other boards...

JC whitney... :slap:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Riuster said:


> very helpful..NOT....BMW makes it....part numbers are...
> 
> front...82169408656.....rear 82160002510 ...but...BUT..good luck finding them..i got this info on other boards...
> 
> JC whitney... :slap:


Dont take the old farts too personally.

IMO you car is cool. (dont know about the ACS emblem though)

You have the part#s why not order them?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

misterlance said:


> Dont take the old farts too personally.
> 
> IMO you car is cool. (dont know about the ACS emblem though)
> 
> You have the part#s why not order them?


I had ACS type 2 wheels first, I personally think they are inferior wheels for NYC streets, its spun cast alloys and too weak for NYC potholes and bumps, lost a few and it cost too much. When I had the ACS wheels, I had the emblems put on, and also with my ACS interior parts, brake handle, dead pedals..etc...so..I didnt bother taking them off, why bother...I had the car for 3 years..who cares....right?

Sure...I have the part numbers, now we all do..but not all BMW dealers have them..so some cooperative members from M3forum.com will go out of their way to get them to me.....in Florida.

Now thats what find to be very helpful and binds good relationships. Im suprised at some of your responses.....not everyones..it really didnt help....nor did I ask your OPINION ON HOW IT LOOKED ON THE CAR....the thread didnt ask for that.

Im very suprised..or should I be?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

misterlance said:


> Dont take the old farts too personally.
> 
> IMO you car is cool. (dont know about the ACS emblem though)
> 
> You have the part#s why not order them?


btw...im an old fart as well....if near being 40s is not really considered young.


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Welll,

Now that you mention it, Your original post was:

Any mud flappers for the M3.

I dont know about you, but that question could be interpreted any number of ways. If the Mudflaps are so important to you, then be deateiled in your posts. And dont get pissed when the purists mock you for altering your ride. This forum is known for its lack of BS mods. Though there are a few forums out there that would cater to curb feelers on an M, but you already know that. All Im saying is in the future give us the benefit of not having to guess your intentions and save us the time of asking questions about your situation that you have already answered.


P.S. Have a better day sunshine.


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Riuster said:


> wheels, lost 10lbs on each rim, forged alloys are about 26lbs per piece


Just one thing.....you don't actually think that 26lb wheels are light, right?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

misterlance said:


> Welll,
> 
> Now that you mention it, Your original post was:
> 
> ...


ok..whatever...."any mud flappers"...in my own ENGRISH, I would believe it would be to show pics or info, not tastes..If I was to ask tastes..then I would post "What do you think: Mud flapper?", or Opinions on Mud flappers?...Any asks for a request on pics or info, IMO


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

bren said:


> Just one thing.....you don't actually think that 26lb wheels are light, right?


OFF TOPIC, but for forged wheels....its pretty good....can you beat it on a 3 piece wheel?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Riuster said:


> OFF TOPIC, but for forged wheels....its pretty good....can you beat it on a 3 piece wheel?


Sure. Fikse, CCW, Kinesis. Hell the stock 19's weigh the same thing.

edit:
Iforged, HRE....should I go on?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

bren said:


> Sure. Fikse, CCW, Kinesis. Hell the stock 19's weigh the same thing.


Post specs....and also...Iforged are hell alot less expensive than Kinesis...FYI, intros are about 24 - 26lbs for 3 piece forged alloys depending upon size......I could be wrong, it could be lighter or heavier...20 inch by 12..would be quite heavy...NO?

Kinesis doesnt post their weight because its all dependent upon size, I would think its 24lbs, for my 19x10..or slightly heavier...a few pounds..so what.

Fikse: Same deal.....over priced and I dont like the cuts.

stock:...are they 3 piece..if not, then we are talking apples and oranges...here.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

bren said:


> Sure. Fikse, CCW, Kinesis. Hell the stock 19's weigh the same thing.
> 
> edit:
> Iforged, HRE....should I go on?


so I guess you will be keeping your 19 stock?


----------



## bren (Jul 1, 2002)

Riuster said:


> Post specs....and also...Iforged are hell alot less expensive than Kinesis...FYI, intros are about 24 - 26lbs for 3 piece forged alloys depending upon size......I could be wrong, it could be lighter or heavier...20 inch by 12..would be quite heavy...NO?
> 
> Kinesis doesnt post their weight because its all dependent upon size, I would think its 24lbs, for my 19x10..or slightly heavier...a few pounds..so what.
> 
> ...


You said those wheels saved weight. I was merely pointing out that you were wrong. I don't care what they are made of or what they look like.....point was they didn't save any weight.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

bren said:


> You said those wheels saved weight. I was merely pointing out that you were wrong. I don't care what they are made of or what they look like.....point was they didn't save any weight.


Ok..show me stock 18s...weight..I think they are like 35lbs....I had 18s..not 19s...so find it and show me than say..Im wrong..until then...Bren...quiet down..there..cowboy.

ONE more thing..im upgrading 18 to 19s....so with the performance of 19s...show me the gain and loss...


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Riuster said:


> so I guess you will be keeping your 19 stock?


So 20's make you faster?

Please say you need the wheels for bigger brakes.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

misterlance said:


> So 20's make you faster?
> 
> Please say you need the wheels for bigger brakes.


20s..where did this number come up?


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

misterlance said:


> So 20's make you faster?
> 
> Please say you need the wheels for bigger brakes.


Im loving the responses here... :rofl:


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

Riuster said:


> Post specs...20 inch by 12..
> 
> .


It truly may be me. I seem to be having trouble following your posts.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

misterlance said:


> It truly may be me. I seem to be having trouble following your posts.


we were talking weight about 3 piece forged alloy wheels and its all different depending upon size...for my 19x10...I cant compare, and Bren states its not light...until he shows me a 3 peice 19x10 wheel that is about 24lbs...I have yet to believe...also the 20s..is .NOT what to put on his car...or other M3s..19s the limit....IMO, but others have put on 20s ...it has been done...faster..i have no idea..I dont have track times....and I cant prove it..comon..man...whats with all the troll posts..off topic...whats going on here!


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

bren said:


> You said those wheels saved weight. I was merely pointing out that you were wrong. I don't care what they are made of or what they look like.....point was they didn't save any weight.


Bren, you are a member of M3forum.com, post a thread on this topic....and cut the wheel off of this....I would like to know your theory on wheel weight.

You say stock 18s are lighter than my 19s intros forged..., lets see what other members have to say, its like apples and oranges..if you dont..I will.


----------



## Riuster (May 21, 2003)

atyclb said:


> :rofl:
> 
> stock wheels weigh 25/26 pounds--you saved no weight
> 
> ...


im glad you can laugh at it..hahaha...my mistake my wheels are 21lbs.....opps..sorry...u are right on stock...for 18s, so I guess i saved weight...

http://m3.madrussian.net/faq.shtml#13


----------

